# Adobe PDF encryption with ceritificate using Windows Server CA



## immortali (May 4, 2006)

Hi,

I am trying to ensure that certain PDFs are opened only in my domain. To do this I am using Windows Server 2003, installed the Certificate Authority.

Up till now I have managed to get a certificate from the server to the user computer, export its private and public key certificate, encrypt using the public key cer, view the encrypted pdf from another computer with the same username (by importing the private key certificate).

The only problem I encountered is that the certificate expires after a year. I tried renewing the certificate with the same key (with MMC), however when I tried reoping the PDF it didn't open. Somehow it changed the private key by renewing. I have about 1000 pdfs, does that mean that every year I have to reencrypt them? Is there a way to make the certificate expiry date longer, or renew the certificate and the PDF automatically updating its key?

Thank you,
Immortali


----------

